# Altura



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello All

Are there any Brit expats living in or around this area. I have recently visited and think it is lovely, has anyone got any info on living and working there.

Lynn


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi lyndianet

Your question about expats well from my experience i have bumped into a few in the Gois area and they where very friendly. One pointed out that they do not have regular meeting but when they see each other about town they just stop and go for a coffee. It all depends on how you wish to spend your time in you new home. I am told that the local Portuguese lessons are also somewhere that expats come into contact with each other.

I wish you all the very best of luck

Peter the 666 man


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Peter 666.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Lynn
what part of the country is Altura in?


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

East Algarve, just before Monte Gordo near to Spain border.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

oh, so about 6 hours drive from where peter is explaining to you...

i would imagine there will be afew expats in and around that area, Olhao, tavira etc is not far and there are lots there.


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, I realise that there are 2 Alturas, sorry for not explaining properly Peter.
I do know there are some Brits there, I just haven't tracked them down yet!!!!
Its possible they dont use the forum or internet. Thanks for the link Omostra06 its very helpful.
Ln


----------



## Maoiliosa (Jun 7, 2009)

lyndianet said:


> Hello All
> 
> Are there any Brit expats living in or around this area. I have recently visited and think it is lovely, has anyone got any info on living and working there.
> 
> Lynn


There is a good website for expats living in the Algarve, with lots of info and a forum. It is algarve.angloinfo.com. Good luck
Maoiliosa


----------

